# Exercise Bike Vs Turbo Trainer Which is Best ?



## Wester (18 Aug 2010)

Which is best for fitness and exercise for cycling a exercise bike or a turbo trainer ? 

Your views on the subject


----------



## ChrisBD (18 Aug 2010)

Wester said:


> Which is best for fitness and exercise for cycling a exercise bike or a turbo trainer ?
> 
> Your views on the subject




Just my thoughts on it:

Turbo Trainer - 
£ for £ better value than a bike
Smaller (to pack away)
More comfortable (useing a bike possition your body is used to)
Less likely to be used as a clothes horse
Better function (can practice peddal technique etc easier)

I've found exercise bikes to be less comfortable due to th etypes of saddle, seating and bar possition etc; not as easy to use (gear change etc) 

There are some very good exercise bikes out ther but they are v £££

Not sure what your budget is, but you can pick up TT on eBay for under £100, and use with your existing bike if practical. If not, I know of guys that have bought cheapy bikes (MTB's in this case) from Argos etc for similar money (£100) and fitted a slick rear tyre, adjusted the bike to fit and hey presto - for under £200 an at home TT set up thats better than a comparible price exercise bike.


----------



## e-rider (18 Aug 2010)

This is a no brainer - your question should be: Turbo Trainer or Rollers?

Exercise bikes are a joke! 

And a point about cost: there is no need to shop on ebay for a TT. You can get them new from Wiggle for £65 when they have offers on. I got an Elite for £55 a year ago from Wiggle


----------



## montage (18 Aug 2010)

The one thing I like about exercise bikes in gyms is that they displace power, cadence etc etc


----------



## palinurus (18 Aug 2010)

Both boring as hell, go out and ride.


----------



## palinurus (18 Aug 2010)

Turbo trainer for when you must cycle indoors though, allows you to use your regular bike and position. Smaller to store too.


----------



## e-rider (18 Aug 2010)

montage said:


> The one thing I like about exercise bikes in gyms is that they *displace power, cadence etc etc*



by that do you mean that they are crap?


----------



## Banjo (19 Aug 2010)

tundragumski said:


> by that do you mean that they are crap?



You knew what he meant, stop being an arse.

We have recently bought an exercise bike secondhand via ebay. They have improved no end sinsce our last one turned into a clothes horse  Now display cadence heart rate speed etc and have loads of different programs to simulate different rides,

I can see the point that rollers let you train on your bike but also contribute to wearing out your bike plus dripping sweat all over it which doesnt do it any good.

If it turns into another clothes horse I can allways sell it to tundragumski


----------



## Dave5N (21 Aug 2010)

Rollers, innit.


----------

